# o/a Portugal



## olivinha

Muy buenas.

Hoje li o seguinte:
_El Papa también confirmó que Portugal era dueña e señora de las islas y tierras del África negra..._
("ESPEJOS", Eduardo Galeano)

Supreendeu-me ver Portugal tratado (tratada?) no gênero femenino. Acho que no Brasil, se usa o gênero masculino para este país.
Gostaria de ouvir feedbacks de todos, americanos e europeus: o Portugal ou a Portugal?


----------



## willy2008

Aqui en Argentina no usamos articular los nombres propios,aunque mas de una vez he escuchado decir La Argentina,sobre todo los periodistas deportivos,ESTA MAL, es Argentina o La Republica Argentina,en el caso de portrugal para nosotros es Portugal sin articulo,por lo tanto los nombres propios no tienen género.


----------



## olivinha

willy2008 said:


> Aqui en Argentina no usamos articular los nombres propios,aunque mas de una vez he escuchado decir La Argentina,sobre todo los periodistas deportivos,ESTA MAL, es Argentina o La Republica Argentina,en el caso de portrugal para nosotros es Portugal sin articulo,por lo tanto los nombres propios no tienen género.


 
Vale, Willy, pero cómo lo dirías? "Portugal era _dueño_..." o "Portugal era _dueña_..."


----------



## willy2008

olivinha said:


> Vale, Willy, pero cómo lo dirías? "Portugal era _dueño_..." o "Portugal era _dueña_..."


Yo sin duda ,Portugal era dueño...ya que estamos hablando de un pais, distinto sería si hablasemos de una ciudad, en el caso que existiera una ciudad con el nombre Portugal diríamos Portugal era dueña...
Espero no haberte confundido.


----------



## Outsider

En portugués, "Portugal" es seguramente un sustantivo masculino. En español, no sé.


----------



## Vanda

Olie, acho que descobri o truque. O texto fala da coroa de Portugal:


> *Las* bulas *del* Papa habían hecho apostólica concesión *del* Africa a la corona de *Portugal*, y a la corona de Castilla habían otorgado *las* *tierras* «desconocidas cómo *las* hasta aquí descubiertas por vuestros enviados *y* *las* que se han de descubrir en lo futuro...»


Algo me diz que a sua frase tem ligação a este trecho acima sobre o assunto, portanto implícito que Portugal era "dueña", ou seja a coroa portuguesa era dona, blablabla´.


----------



## litelchau

Hola:
  A ver si os ayudan estas frases:
 Me gusta mucho el Portugal moderno.
 El Portugal de Saramago nos es muy familiar.
 En la obra de Pessoa descubrimos un Portugal nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## sureño

Me parece que es como dice Vanda. La frase se refiere a "la corona portuguesa" (que está implícita en la frase). De allí que se use en femenino.
Si bien es verdad lo que Willy dice, si tenemos que referirnos a Portugal en términos de género lo hacemos con el masculino (El Portugal). De manera similar a cuando hablamos de Argentina lo hacemos con el género femenino (La Argentina).
Que más hallá de que sea o no gramáticamente correcto, la verdad es que así es como se suele usar.


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Aqui en Argentina no usamos articular los nombres propios,aunque mas de una vez he escuchado decir La Argentina,sobre todo los periodistas deportivos,ESTA MAL, es Argentina o La Republica Argentina,en el caso de portrugal para nosotros es Portugal sin articulo,por lo tanto los nombres propios no tienen género.


 


willy2008 said:


> Yo sin duda ,Portugal era dueño...ya que estamos hablando de un pais, distinto sería si hablasemos de una ciudad, en el caso que existiera una ciudad con el nombre Portugal diríamos Portugal era dueña...
> Espero no haberte confundido.


 Estas explicaciones son las correctas.
Saludos


----------



## olivinha

willy2008 said:


> Yo sin duda ,Portugal era dueño...ya que estamos hablando de un pais, distinto sería si hablasemos de una ciudad, en el caso que existiera una ciudad con el nombre Portugal diríamos Portugal era dueña...
> Espero no haberte confundido.


Gracias, Willy.
En este caso entonces, ¿dirías tú _Argentina era dueño_ ya que igualmente aquí estamos hablando de um país?



Vanda said:


> Olie, acho que descobri o truque. O texto fala da cora de Portugal:


É verdade, Vanda, mas e se o texto fosse sobre a coroa brasileira, não te estranharia ler que _Brasil era dueña_...?


----------



## Mangato

En España no se utiliza Portugal con género femenino.

Decimos Portugal fue descubridor de Brasil. Si en alguna ocasión decimos Portugal fue la _descubridora _de Brasil, lo que ocurre es que estamos elidiendo nación. Portugal fue (la nación) descubridora de Brasil. 

En el mimo sentido, si decimos España fue el decubridor de América, estamos diciendo: (El reino de) España fue...; coincidiendo con lo aportado por Vanda.

Pero repito, son expresiones muy infrecuentes, y suenan extrañas .

Cumprimentos, saludos


----------



## willy2008

olivinha said:


> Gracias, Willy.
> En este caso entonces, ¿dirías tú _Argentina era dueño_ ya que igualmente aquí estamos hablando de um país?
> 
> 
> É verdade, Vanda, mas e se o texto fosse sobre a coroa brasileira, não te estranharia ler que _Brasil era dueña_...?


 No, en ese caso sería Argentina es dueña, por que lo que esta implicito es La Republica, por lo tanto La Republica Argentina es dueña...


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

En mi opinión los paises sí pueden tener un "género" implícito, dependiendo del nombre, la tradición o quién sabe qué. El ejemplo de Argentina es uno de ellos, aunque hay otros:

"Guatemala es dueña de una riqueza cultural aún por explotar". Esta frase sonaría extrañísima si hablamos en masculino.

Otros que se me ocurren: Italia, Costa Rica, Alemania, Bolivia y un largo etcétera.

En cuanto a Portugal: masculino. (IMO)

El Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas dice:



> *4.género de los nombres de países y ciudades.* En la asignación de género a los nombres propios de países y ciudades influye sobre todo la terminación, aunque son muy frecuentes las vacilaciones. En general puede decirse que los nombres de países que terminan en _-a_ átona concuerdan en femenino con los determinantes y adjetivos que los acompañan: _«Serán los protagonistas de la Colombia del próximo siglo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 2.1.90); _«Hizo que la vieja España pensara sobre sus colonias» _).


Saludos.

Leiam o artigo inteiro aqui.  (vale a pena)


----------



## cecilia mara

Al hablar de Portugal "dueño" nos referimos a él como país, no sería errado utilizar el femenino si la entendiéramos como república. Distinto sería el caso de Argentina, ya que de hecho se la llama tambien: La Argentina, con el artículo definido como parte de su nombre real, por esa razón,en este último sólo se admite el femenino.


----------



## willy2008

Perdón pero La Argentina esta mal dicho, es un error que cometen muchos, lo correcto es La Republica Argentina, o solo Argentina,nosotro jamas diríamos El Portugal o La Bolivia.


----------



## coquis14

willy2008 said:


> Perdón pero La Argentina esta mal dicho, es un error que cometen muchos, lo correcto es La Republica Argentina, o solo Argentina,nosotro jamas diríamos El Portugal o La Bolivia.


*Willy* , tuvimos ésta discusión en el foro de español y aunque yo pienso lo mismo que vos la regla del DPD dice que puede usarse o no el artículo definido antes del país.En cuanto encuentre la discusión te la mando.
Saludos
Edit: Acá están para los que se interesan.
*¿Por qué El Cairo si lleva mayúscula en su artículo "el"?* 

*El Chad o Chad?*

*topónimos con artículo (La Rioja, la Rioja...)*


----------



## willy2008

coquis14 said:


> *Willy* , tuvimos ésta discusión en el foro de español y aunque yo pienso lo mismo que vos la regla del DPD dice que puede usarse o no el artículo definido antes del país.En cuanto encuentre la discusión te la mando.
> Saludos
> Edit: Acá están para los que se interesan.
> *¿Por qué El Cairo si lleva mayúscula en su artículo "el"?*
> 
> *El Chad o Chad?*
> 
> *topónimos con artículo (La Rioja, la Rioja...)*


 O:K: coquis, gracias


----------



## Nanon

Algo me dice que Vanda dió en el clavo, pero el paralelo (según indica el texto citado por Vanda) también puede ser con Isabel la Católica y no solamente con la corona:


> El Papa Alejandro VI, que era valenciano, convirtió a la reina Isabel en dueña y señora del Nuevo Mundo.


Edit: no estoy totalmente segura de que ésta sea la explicación, pues el enlace de Vanda remite a "Las venas abiertas de América Latina" y la cita de Olivinha proviene de "Espejos".


olivinha said:


> É verdade, Vanda, mas e se o texto fosse sobre a coroa brasileira, não te estranharia ler que _Brasil era dueña_...?



Lógicamente es extraño, y dudo que en _el _Uruguay de Galeano sean tan frecuentes estos cambios de género...


----------



## Espinharas

Para nós, brasileiros, a palavra "Portugal" é sempre masculina.
Quanto ao artigo, nós usamos o artigo para praticamente todos os países, com algumas exceções: Portugal, Cuba, Honduras, etc. estão entre elas. Assim, nunca dizemos "o Portugal", mas dizemos: o Brasil, a Argentina, a França, etc.
Na minha região (Paraíba) também não se usa o artigo antes de nomes de pessoas. Mas, é usado, em outras regiões, na língua falada.
Saudações.


----------



## KHALIFAH

No quiero pasar por erudito, pero me parece que la discusión podría zanjarse acudiendo al orígen histórico del nombre. Los textos hablan del "condado Portocalense", refiriéndose a Porto y Cale. Por esto mismo es que asumimos que OPORTO "está cada día más lindo", indiferentemente de si lo separamos: O PORTO, o no. 

Se aceptan correcciones.


----------

